# Nice guy



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Was in Fort Island today we had poled about A mike up this creek up tide and this guy went ripping past us in 10 inches of water on a grass flat, I am standing on my poling platform here And this is the second time he ran past us! I could easily hit him with my pole from this distance. We are fishing that shore you are looking at. He goes zipping by just chunking mud, grounds his boat another 100 yards down the way, then to get out he just cranks the motor spraying nothing but mud for like 2 minutes.( not an exaggeration.) Then he tries to go past us again but grounds his boat,turns around kicking mud everywhere, then tries again and barely gets out about 12 ft away from our boat just burning our whole drift. Then we drifted the mile back out and he is at the mouth of the creek fishing. I told him it was bad ettiquette and he told me to suck it And something about being ignorant. But he wanted me to know he was local, but apparently too stupid to know not to rip around the creeks at exactly low tide and not to just completely destroy the creek bottom.

So if you know this guy. I send him some disrespect.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What a scumbag welcome to Florida. Hit me up if you make it to Ft Myers area and you need a poler for the day.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

1. I will BOLO
2. How are you fishing at my home ramp and not giving a holler?


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

and here I thought the guy who walks around carrying on a conversation with his phone on speaker like everyone within earshot wants to listen to their conversation was annoying...…..This guy takes that to another level and to think he is a fellow angler who did that with no remorse...make you wanna believe in Karma


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

No numbers? Might be one of the ”covid” boaters bringing joy to all the flats these days...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Boat does not look like it has FL numbers on the side like we have to do in GA. May send these pictures to DNR


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What an idiot. It is a common human trait. No business running that grass in that ugly POS. Only excuse for running past someone is if you are fishing a known path of travel. Expect passing boats. Example. Slippery creek on Mosquito lagoon.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Utter complete disregard for proper fishing ethics. Looks like from the second picture he had a kid onboard? Hard to tell. If he were a member here I'd recommend canceling him!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

permitchaser said:


> Boar does not look like it has FL numbers on the side like we have to do in GA. May send these pictures to DNR


It's a Florida sticker. But the FL numbers are missing. Pass this picture around to FWC. Leave picture on every vehicle at the ramp.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Bad karma coming his way sometime down the road


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's hope someone on here knows him. What a loser.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I dont know about in florida but up here in NC, thems fighting words....or actions i suppose. Im kind of a cowboy though when it comes to stuff like that. Id probably chuck a hydro flask at him and ask him if he wanted to "talk" about it at the ramp.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> 1. I will BOLO
> 2. How are you fishing at my home ramp and not giving a holler?


a. I didn’t know that! I knew I was close to @JC Designs

b. I didn’t really plan it. Weather has really given me a run for my money on this one. I think last time I was dry was like last Friday. But I’m only here for today. Tomorrow I leave for Orlando.

,
c. If you or @JC Designs wants to get some pizza at the aforementioned pizza truck or something I would be down this evening! In the meantime I’m going to try to catch a bass in Lake Rousseau or whateverZ


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Did a little photo investigation I have the FL #'s, will refrain from posting here. If you so a search on Xpress Boats instagram site the photo of the boat is there. The guy's name may be Ryan.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Did a little photo investigation I have the FL #'s, will refrain from posting here. If you so a search on Xpress Boats instagram site the photo of the boat is there. The guy's name may be Ryan.


Lol Thats awesome


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll be working until 7 then taking off to go camping for the weekend. If I don't catch this time around let's make a plan for next time your in the area.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> Did a little photo investigation I have the FL #'s, will refrain from posting here. If you so a search on Xpress Boats instagram site the photo of the boat is there. The guy's name may be Ryan.


Looks like the guy called "Christopher" but his boat looks more light blue unless the filter is making it seem that way, some filters make my seafoam boat look like that. FL #s are easy to see if you zoom in. 

Either way, this guy is a weapons grade prick.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> Did a little photo investigation I have the FL #'s, will refrain from posting here. If you so a search on Xpress Boats instagram site the photo of the boat is there. The guy's name may be Ryan.


Whose last name might rhyme with Boston...


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m not going to lie, the guy said some pretty flagrant stuff to me as I drifted by. I had three dudes on the boat so he’s not that bright. But I told him, “hey man, just so you know that’s pretty crap etiquette to just cut someone off like that and dig up the grass” he said something about kicking my ass and being ignorant and how he was born and raised there. Then I said something like “ sure doesn’t look like it when you run your boat into The ground goin 40”


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What I will say is the issue here is someone and their personal actions. I would hope someone who may know the pictured individual can have a conversation with him and help him learn from past actions. Especially if that was his young son on the boat with him. Now more than ever we need people to set a positive example for the younger generation and show right from wrong. Also may want to give them a kind note that the FL numbers are not legal, before FWC tickets him.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

His ego was so bruised by his own actions only thing left to do was be a tough guy.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Grew up here and still runs aground


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry you had to experience that, Drifter. Not all native Floridians are complete, clueless idiots like this one. Most of us think that someone with a flats boat/poling platform would "get it." But rudeness and inconsideration are rampant in all phases of society today. 

Hope the rest of your trip goes better.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Grew up here and still ran aground lol.
Great response. I would have still thrown a coke can or something. But that’s me and I have emotional issues.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Spinning rod. Likelihood of clown behavior increases.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take this info to FWC.

But why weren't the hook flying at him?


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

From what I've seen "that guy" is present in every fishery. Try not to be "that guy". In that area there's a really good chance karma will catch up with him before long. Some of those creeks have deep holes with limestone monoliths guarding them. They have many scars on them already, and are patiently waiting for him. "Son, this is what you do after you total your lower unit and there's no one around to tell how local you are..."


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't see any registration numbers, but I'm betting this is the boat.






Xpress Skiff 185 boats for sale - Boat Trader


Find Xpress Skiff 185 boats for sale near you, including boat prices, photos, and more. Locate Xpress boat dealers and find your boat at Boat Trader!




www.boattrader.com


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

K3anderson said:


> Spinning rod. Likelihood of clown behavior increases.


hey, wtf?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> a. I didn’t know that! I knew I was close to @JC Designs
> 
> b. I didn’t really plan it. Weather has really given me a run for my money on this one. I think last time I was dry was like last Friday. But I’m only here for today. Tomorrow I leave for Orlando.
> 
> ...


I pm’d ya a while back but you must have missed it.

normally I wouldbe devil’s advocate for someone running a creek in or around Ozello because you pretty much have to if doing any traveling. But there’s no excuse for a second pass like that!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know about the ozello area but when I come around a creek bend and see another boat I stop and go back the way I came. sometimes there's no other way back out but in that case would idle past and explain the situation.


----------



## Dipstu (May 13, 2020)

There should be a sub on here called “asshat” and they should all be under that category.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Bad part is he still thinks he hasn't done anything wrong and will do it again tomorrow..


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

I'm new and coming into this community as a kayaker and man all I can say is down here in Louisiana there's been a massive uptick in bellends out there. The actual thing that convinced me to get a boat was fishing the kayak in Point Au Chenes and finding a group of feeding birds. SPECS so I peddal the hobie as fast as I can and start hearing an engine, idiot in a jonboat blows right through the feed. 

Whatever, there's some bayous near, start heading towards them and see another feed. Go there, catch about 4 specs and hear another engine.

I mean there's birds everywhere feeding like crazy - if either of those two guys had any clue as to what they were doing they'd slow down and catch with me. So yeah, decided I need a motor so I can get out of blown up spots and get to some new ones a little easier than busting my ass physically only for some moron to ruin it for me.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> I don't know about the ozello area but when I come around a creek bend and see another boat I stop and go back the way I came. sometimes there's no other way back out but in that case would idle past and explain the situation.


I know the area very well, been fishing it my entire life. If he had sat down on the first pass he would have most likely hit bottom and destroyed his lower unit and the sea grass. He caused less damage on plane no doubt.

That being said, there is absolutely no reason why he couldn’t have came back out sensibly at idle or on the trolling motor. Also, I doubt he had any clue where he was as most of those creeks have multiple routes that can be taken. Let’s figure out who this is, I’m a local too and by local I mean I pretty much know everybody in one way or another local! We don’t take kindly to posers round’ these parts!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

makin moves said:


> I'll be working until 7 then taking off to go camping for the weekend. If I don't catch this time around let's make a plan for next time your in the area.
> View attachment 151065
> View attachment 151065


I don’t know whether to be mad at @Drifter for not responding to my pm or thank him because that just looks like some artery clogging fricken deliciousness! I don’t need any supplies, but I think I will take an inventory soon and WILL find an excuse to head south NO DOUBT!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

timogleason said:


> Bad part is he still thinks he hasn't done anything wrong and will do it again tomorrow..


And just like @m32825 said, he will destroy his boat eventually out there. Not if, but when! Been running those waters since I could say “let’s go fishing” and I still screw up now and then and it gets pricey in a hurry! You do have to run these backwaters like this though or you ain’t getting very far. Also the deeper water out here is typically closer to shore/tree line.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

gibby said:


> kayak in Point Au Chenes


At least you didn't get screwed with by the guys in the big air boat. They sent couple of kayakers flying in their prop wash. Like paper plates in the wind at a picnic. Shit everywhere.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

jmrodandgun said:


> At least you didn't get screwed with by the guys in the big air boat. They sent couple of kayakers flying in their prop wash. Like paper plates in the wind at a picnic. Shit everywhere.


Everybody hates those guys. Camp owners, other boaters, hunters, everyone.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I can only imagine he was blasting Nickleback as he few by.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

You handled it well. I would've gone completely fn nuts.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> I know the area very well, been fishing it my entire life. If he had sat down on the first pass he would have most likely hit bottom and destroyed his lower unit and the sea grass. He caused less damage on plane no doubt.
> 
> That being said, there is absolutely no reason why he couldn’t have came back out sensibly at idle or on the trolling motor. Also, I doubt he had any clue where he was as most of those creeks have multiple routes that can be taken. Let’s figure out who this is, I’m a local too and by local I mean I pretty much know everybody in one way or another local! We don’t take kindly to posers round’ these parts!


Ha don’t take it personal. I have your contact info, I changed my plans and I also brought 2 people with me. It’s been a Bit of a juggling Act. See my next thread lol. I’m storing my boat in **** and will be back down in the fall minus the juggling act.

I actually could see someone having to Do what this guy did once if it was me doing it! Never been here before, I don’t mind poling though. This was not deep in there at all as far as creeks go. Then he tells me he is born and raised here and I’m thinking this is a couple miles from the ramp, you have never been here? I was literally thinking about my Strikes fat ass with three guyS on board and I barely Made it through.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No push pole, but poling platform and trolling motor usually means some one looking for a short cut to shallow water sight casting.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear what happened... Since I got schooled early on around some pretty rowdy fishing piers that guy would have needed a helmet - but a helmet wouldn’t have saved him from a great big plug with three (or more) rusty old trebles broken off after making some serious contact... 

That said, I’ve mellowed out over the years and these days I don’t say a single word to the jerk that just ruined my fishing. Life is just too short...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Drifter said:


> Ha don’t take it personal. I have your contact info, I changed my plans and I also brought 2 people with me. It’s been a Bit of a juggling Act. See my next thread lol. I’m storing my boat in **** and will be back down in the fall minus the juggling act.
> 
> I actually could see someone having to Do what this guy did once if it was me doing it! Never been here before, I don’t mind poling though. This was not deep in there at all as far as creeks go. Then he tells me he is born and raised here and I’m thinking this is a couple miles from the ramp, you have never been here? I was literally thinking about my Strikes fat ass with three guyS on board and I barely Made it through.


Only part I take personal is some ass hat touting he is a “local” acting like that! He needs a talkin’ to. 😎


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Sorry to hear what happened... Since I got schooled early on around some pretty rowdy fishing piers that guy would have needed a helmet - but a helmet wouldn’t have saved him from a great big plug with three (or more) rusty old trebles broken off after making some serious contact...
> 
> That said, I’ve mellowed out over the years and these days I don’t say a single word to the jerk that just ruined my fishing. Life is just too short...


Grew up at the Newport pier. Lot of fun. 
Always wore a big knife on my side.
Cut a lot of OP lines when needed.

Now I have grown up..........


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mako 181 said:


> Grew up at the Newport pier. Lot of fun.
> Always wore a big knife on my side.
> Cut a lot of OP lines when needed.
> 
> Now I have grown up..........


Haulover was much more "gentlemanly" except one's rods growing legs...that got interesting.....

speaking of Pizza ...remember My Pie pizza near the strip joint on the blvd?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> I know the area very well, been fishing it my entire life. If he had sat down on the first pass he would have most likely hit bottom and destroyed his lower unit and the sea grass. He caused less damage on plane no doubt.
> 
> That being said, there is absolutely no reason why he couldn’t have came back out sensibly at idle or on the trolling motor. Also, I doubt he had any clue where he was as most of those creeks have multiple routes that can be taken. Let’s figure out who this is, I’m a local too and by local I mean I pretty much know everybody in one way or another local! We don’t take kindly to posers round’ these parts!


I would think that if the op was sitting there fishing and had to get out of there when he was done then the other guy could also but it was an 18 ft alum boat. I met a guy and his kid at a ramp in CR with the same boat about a year ago, was very polite so probably a different guy.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Sorry to hear what happened... Since I got schooled early on around some pretty rowdy fishing piers that guy would have needed a helmet - but a helmet wouldn’t have saved him from a great big plug with three (or more) rusty old trebles broken off after making some serious contact...
> 
> That said, I’ve mellowed out over the years and these days I don’t say a single word to the jerk that just ruined my fishing. Life is just too short...


Me too. I learned the hard way when I was a kid with a guy hurling a 4 oz weight from a bridge. I realize now what a great caster he was as he hit my buddy right in the arm. 
I know a guy who keeps just such a rod on his boat just for wave runners who come to close.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Major League dumbass right there! Seriously!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow that is just blatant. For a minute thought I might well be seeing an image from Texas waters. Happens every time just about. I think if they see a poling skiff with a guy poling and the guy on the pointy end holding a fly rod that is a red flag. Can't resist doing the old flats burn! I suspect that "etiquette" is really a quaint obsolete term any more.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

First the


birdyshooter said:


> I can only imagine he was blasting Nickleback as he few by.


More like Luke Bryan or Alden.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A little courtesy goes a long way... and on the other side of the coin - the “thin veneer of civilization” really is very thin... All you have to do is watch what’s happening in the big cities around our country.

I know more than one guy that would be perfectly willing to discuss that guy’s manners with him at the boat ramp or somewhere else...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> A little courtesy goes a long way... and on the other side of the coin - the “thin veneer of civilization” really is very thin... All you have to do is watch what’s happening in the big cities around our country.
> 
> I know more than one guy that would be perfectly willing to discuss that guy’s manners with him at the boat ramp or somewhere else...


I already volunteered for that duty! And I am local! 😎


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Always carry a flare gun.......


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

iMacattack said:


> Did a little photo investigation I have the FL #'s, will refrain from posting here. If you so a search on Xpress Boats instagram site the photo of the boat is there. The guy's name may be Ryan.


Turn the SOB in


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Unfortunately there’s no statute that covers being a jerk...


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Drifter said:


> I’m not going to lie, the guy said some pretty flagrant stuff to me as I drifted by. I had three dudes on the boat so he’s not that bright. But I told him, “hey man, just so you know that’s pretty crap etiquette to just cut someone off like that and dig up the grass” he said something about kicking my ass and being ignorant and how he was born and raised there. Then I said something like “ sure doesn’t look like it when you run your boat into The ground goin 40”


I don’t usually condone violence but that is one of those situations where a fella needs a monkey stompin, no way around it.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j0SuY4n6Ic


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Fishtex said:


> Always carry a flare gun.......


not going to lie, if three dudeS came after me at home they would meet a Mossburg 500, which I why I just yelled. Glad to see I’m not the only one here disappointed.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

@Drifter , hey man I didn't know you came to corpus?!? Haha, welcome to every flat on the upper laguna madre. Sucks to see it happening elsewhere also.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Im betting the half empty 'rona in his cup older wasnt a lone soldier. 

Setting a great example for his kid, thats was pisses me off the most. Running over your fishing spot is second only to that.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

I see this guy at the sandbar occasionally and will definitely mention it to him.


JC Designs said:


> I pm’d ya a while back but you must have missed it.
> 
> normally I wouldbe devil’s advocate for someone running a creek in or around Ozello because you pretty much have to if doing any traveling. But there’s no excuse for a second pass like that!


JC do you have a Vantage?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Snoball said:


> I see this guy at the sandbar occasionally and will definitely mention it to him.
> 
> 
> JC do you have a Vantage?


I do not, why?


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> I do not, why?


pm sent


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Many of us here including myself use some of these products but I can't help but think that... while none of the things taken individually mean anytthing.... Sea DeK + color matched Yeti + poliing platform with no pole + Krytek camo HUK shirt + ropes everywhere on the cockpit floor with a kid in the boat + obvious lack of humility and manners = high liklihood of being an ignorant Dbag.

Whomeever it was that also mentioned spinning rods is right. My use of spining to fly is about 99 : 1 but I have to admit it's a lot less likely to be a fly guy doing that.

Poor kid is going to grow up thinking that saying "you're right, I apologize" is a sign of weakness rather than character,


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so what's with the fly snobbery? makes you guys sound like a bunch of hells bay owning assholes.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

devrep said:


> so what's with the fly snobbery? makes you guys sound like a bunch of hells bay owning assholes.


i don’t think anyone here dislikes spin fisherman, I think that first off like 4 out of 5 fisherman spin fish so your more likely to have a run in, but I also think flyfisherman have a tendency to define themselves more as exactly that. Like if you spin fish and someone says what do you do on the weekends? You say “I fish.” If you flyfish you respond “I flyfish.” Flyfishing has a lot of roots in conservation and etiquette as well. I have 50 percent spin rods in my boat.

Another thing to consider is even people that aren’t fisherman at all have spin rods on their boat and no idea what is and isn’t ok. In this case this guy seemed to be a Pretty serious spin guy. But ironically he said something to me about Us not catching anything and if I wanted to come look in his cooler and I’m thinkin, I haven’t kept a fish since I was 10 years old.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I still just want to know who this poser is. 😎
I fish spin and fly. Hell, I use a cane pole sometimes, some days I keep fish/somedays I don’t.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

obviously I was half tongue in cheek as I have a HB, but some of you fly fishing guys take yourselves pretty seriously. so much more genteel then the rest of us. try a little humility.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> obviously I was half tongue in cheek as I have a HB, but some of you fly fishing guys take yourselves pretty seriously. so much more genteel then the rest of us. try a little humility.


We need to go wet a line or hook each other with flies sometime since we are so dang close! Let me get my balance back first so we can share time on the platform,


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

devrep said:


> obviously I was half tongue in cheek as I have a HB, but some of you fly fishing guys take yourselves pretty seriously. so much more genteel then the rest of us. try a little humility.


i hate the whole flyfish environmentalist non profit thing like they are just a bunch of fishing hero’s but I don’t see much of the genteel usually. I remember ten years ago guys would tell me I’m basically spin fishing with a fly rod because I was using big articulated streamers in the rivers instead of throwing drys or nymphs. That’s gone away.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> so what's with the fly snobbery? makes you guys sound like a bunch of hells bay owning assholes.


Fly anglers are generally sight casting...which means we generally try to avoid blowing out anyone else we see poling or sight casting. 

On more than one occasion I've come across someone poling a backwater creek I've been running. This is when running a tiller comes in handy as I can change course 180 degrees in pretty tight quarters without dropping off plane.

And like JC says...you really don't want to come off plane in those Ozello creeks unless you really know the tide will allow you to. A local should have known...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

devrep said:


> but some of you fly fishing guys take yourselves pretty seriously. so much more genteel then the rest of us. try a little humility.


_lol_

Genteel? Nah.

Aware of our surroundings and other anglers? Yeah, absolutely.

Humility? I get enough of that from the fish...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> We need to go wet a line or hook each other with flies sometime since we are so dang close! Let me get my balance back first so we can share time on the platform,


just let me know when brother.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Drifter said:


> i hate the whole flyfish environmentalist non profit thing like they are just a bunch of fishing hero’s but I don’t see much of the genteel usually. I remember ten years ago guys would tell me I’m basically spin fishing with a fly rod because I was using big articulated streamers in the rivers instead of throwing drys or nymphs. That’s gone away.


streamers are as old as fly fishing. my dad was a big fly snob way back when. I have a bunch of those old leather wallets with the felt pages full of streamers he tied in the 50's and 60's. I have a Field & Stream award he won in 68 for largest steelhead caught in the state that year. 19 1/2 lbs.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Those are the kind of individuals that likely pack and would not hesitate to use it in such remote area. You did the right thing by not lowering yourself down to his level and escalate a bad situation to a potentially dangerous or even fatal on.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Drifter said:


> a. I didn’t know that! I knew I was close to @JC Designs
> 
> b. I didn’t really plan it. Weather has really given me a run for my money on this one. I think last time I was dry was like last Friday. But I’m only here for today. Tomorrow I leave for Orlando.
> 
> ...


Damn, I didn't check back on this thread and I missed it or I would have.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Damn, I didn't check back on this thread and I missed it or I would have.


Yeah, I like the new format but I think they have some bugs to work out. I’m not getting alerts like I should so I miss a lot myself!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Yeah, I like the new format but I think they have some bugs to work out. I’m not getting alerts like I should so I miss a lot myself!


I was just wrangling kids and missed it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> I was just wrangling kids and missed it.


You need an invisible fence and 20collars for those young-ins! That’ll keep’em in the yd nice and safe! Get one that has the remote function too and an added collar for the wife! 😂


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> You need an invisible fence and 20collars for those young-ins! That’ll keep’em in the yd nice and safe! Get one that has the remote function too and an added collar for the wife! 😂


My kids need these. All of them.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

He needed a 'joust' without knowing it was coming. Hey, they do that from poling jousting platforms!


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

That is ridiculous. What a jerk.


----------



## deiky (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats what lead sinkers are for......


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Drifter said:


> View attachment 151059
> View attachment 151059
> Was in Fort Island today we had poled about A mike up this creek up tide and this guy went ripping past us in 10 inches of water on a grass flat, I am standing on my poling platform here And this is the second time he ran past us! I could easily hit him with my pole from this distance. We are fishing that shore you are looking at. He goes zipping by just chunking mud, grounds his boat another 100 yards down the way, then to get out he just cranks the motor spraying nothing but mud for like 2 minutes.( not an exaggeration.) Then he tries to go past us again but grounds his boat,turns around kicking mud everywhere, then tries again and barely gets out about 12 ft away from our boat just burning our whole drift. Then we drifted the mile back out and he is at the mouth of the creek fishing. I told him it was bad ettiquette and he told me to suck it And something about being ignorant. But he wanted me to know he was local, but apparently too stupid to know not to rip around the creeks at exactly low tide and not to just completely destroy the creek bottom.
> 
> So if you know this guy. I send him some disrespect.


Drifter, you had far more patience than me. I would have gladly donated a spool of braid to that self-centered scumbags lower unit.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

deiky said:


> Thats what lead sinkers are for......


😁


----------



## Tomas (Aug 2, 2018)

That boat is UGLY! Sucks that he ruined your fishing spot but what sucks even more is that he’s tearing up the bottom. Bet he does this often.

make him famous on the different Facebook pages.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

So I've experienced these type of people here in Fla. No regard for you or the environment (digging up the flats or leaving prop scares everywhere.) I'm originally from NJ (ok hold the armpit of the country jokes...) and this is why in NJ we carry 8 ounce bank sinkers. They send an unmistakable message when they are hurled at you.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

lot of internet tough guys. the OP handled it just fine. 2 wrongs and all that.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

devrep said:


> lot of internet tough guys. the OP handled it just fine. 2 wrongs and all that.


Sometimes idiots need a dose of their own medicine


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

devrep said:


> lot of internet tough guys. the OP handled it just fine. 2 wrongs and all that.


And I can say this to you, @Drifter, and a few others on the forum... but ya’ll please stop accusing the F-tard of tearing up the environment! You would really have to run this area to even remotely have a damn clue about it. This isn’t the grass flats many on here are used to and if you are running one of these creeks you can’t simply chop the throttle and come off plane! If you do, you will cause catastrophic damage to your lower unit, maybe your hull, and will most assuredly cause more damage to the bottom. Most of the area is hard rock bottom with deeper grass patches that are typically deep enough your not gonna chop them up! If anyone would like to follow me through some of these creeks and chop their throttle just hit me up, I promise to tow you back to the ramp!

Like I said previously, still doesn’t make it right he turned around and ran back by and was a jerk about it to boot!


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

If we're (mostly) done hating on this guy I need more information about where I can get one of these pizzas from post #17. Help a brother out...


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

m32825 said:


> If we're (mostly) done hating on this guy I need more information about where I can get one of these pizzas from post #17. Help a brother out...
> 
> View attachment 151443


You ain’t that far from it! Just a little south of us in Spring hill!


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Drifter said:


> i hate the whole flyfish environmentalist non profit thing like they are just a bunch of fishing hero’s but I don’t see much of the genteel usually. I remember ten years ago guys would tell me I’m basically spin fishing with a fly rod because I was using big articulated streamers in the rivers instead of throwing drys or nymphs. That’s gone away.


There is nothing "non profit " in fly fishing, even all beloved activists have profited from it in one way or the other, if you could buy the name " Flip pallot" you would be a rich man. I'm guilty of spending


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> There is nothing "non profit " in fly fishing, even all beloved activists have profited from it in one way or the other, if you could buy the name " Flip pallot" you would be a rich man. I'm guilty of spending


Thats what I mean, I have a pet peeve in general for non profits thats are really just peoples pet projects they get paid to do. I do projects for TU and DU and such and get to see alot of waste and such first hand. Sometimes I think I should just start a redfish study that I just tag all the redfish I catch then if I catch one again Ill let ya know.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Nothing against Flip and all non profits are not bad but some seem to come at times of people's need and turn into a full time well paid job .


----------

